# Stainless rigid



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

Damn that sucks, you can't use rob roy pvc coated rigid? I would pricertainly a new threader die into that bid because you know it's going to eat yours, never messed with it though


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

Guy I am working with says a hand bender won't work you buy the bends prefab or use a hydraulic bender.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

They make a die just for stainless. It's pricey.


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks guys. That all helps tremendously.

We have in the past used Rob Roy out there. It lasts pretty long but not long enough. They are wanting permanent for this install. I had galvanized 1/4-20 beam clamps there once and had to return in 4 months for warranty work. The beam clamps looked as if the had been submerged for years.

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

I asked our shop guy according to him the die for stainless runs $1100 for 3/4 rigid, he used the regular ones just a bump at a time with lots of oil.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I've used standard dies with ss rigid before and just made sure to go real heavy on the oil. If I had a bunch to do we'd buy a special die for the job. Don't forget the stainless strut, thread, and hardware as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm thinking I would spring for the correct die and save the labor.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

What kind of an environment/application is that corrosive? I've heard of it, but never heard of it before but never knew where they'd be installing it...


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

glen1971 said:


> What kind of an environment/application is that corrosive? I've heard of it, but never heard of it before but never knew where they'd be installing it...




I've used it in food grade applications as well as around NG and crude oil storage. Hydrogen sulfide can eat it up 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Some rental places have the correct dies for SS, it's cheaper than buying for a one time thing.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Biscuits said:


> I've used it in food grade applications as well as around NG and crude oil storage. Hydrogen sulfide can eat it up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Cool.. Thanks! I've been around H2S for about 20 years and never seen it there. Guessin it depends on the engineer's specs for it..


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

About environment since you asked,
This is a battery/lead reclamation plant. Theres battery acid and to neutralize it some kind of base. The base they use is just as corrosive, if not more so.. On the other end there is some kind of chlorine gas in the air. I Put stainless strut up in that area 15 years ago. Its mostly ok but has turned rusty brown. Then there's whatever odd fumes come out off lead smelting. The sign says cadmium, arsenic,and sulfur are present in the air. Oh and of course suspended lead dust.

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Flyingsod said:


> About environment since you asked,
> This is a battery/lead reclamation plant. Theres battery acid and to neutralize it some kind of base. The base they use is just as corrosive, if not more so.. On the other end there is some kind of chlorine gas in the air. I Put stainless strut up in that area 15 years ago. Its mostly ok but has turned rusty brown. Then there's whatever odd fumes come out off lead smelting. The sign says cadmium, arsenic,and sulfur are present in the air. Oh and of course suspended lead dust.
> 
> Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


Heck I thought we subbed all that crap out to Mexico.


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> Heck I thought we subbed all that crap out to Mexico.


Nope, we have to keep some of it so felons and parolees have a place to work

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

We install a lot of stainless, it bends just like GRC. The dies are not $1100. You can buy the dies inserts for a 12R or for a 300/535 die head. PVC coated would probably work, if installed correctly, most times it is not. FYI, if you're using SS sealtite connectors you have to buy different sealtite. Also, don't use a sharpie, it leaves ugly purple marks.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Flyingsod said:


> About environment since you asked,
> This is a battery/lead reclamation plant. Theres battery acid and to neutralize it some kind of base. The base they use is just as corrosive, if not more so.. On the other end there is some kind of chlorine gas in the air. I Put stainless strut up in that area 15 years ago. Its mostly ok but has turned rusty brown. Then there's whatever odd fumes come out off lead smelting. The sign says cadmium, arsenic,and sulfur are present in the air. Oh and of course suspended lead dust.
> 
> Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk





304SS will definitely rust


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Flyingsod said:


> About environment since you asked,
> This is a battery/lead reclamation plant. Theres battery acid and to neutralize it some kind of base. The base they use is just as corrosive, if not more so.. On the other end there is some kind of chlorine gas in the air. I Put stainless strut up in that area 15 years ago. Its mostly ok but has turned rusty brown. Then there's whatever odd fumes come out off lead smelting. The sign says cadmium, arsenic,and sulfur are present in the air. Oh and of course suspended lead dust.
> 
> Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


I would bid that at $1000 per foot and sub it out.
I would think that you would need a respirator and throwaway coveralls in that place.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Be careful with stainless steel dies.You don't want to use them on rigid. There will be a carbon transfer from the ridgid to the dies and from the dies to the stainless and it will cause the stainless to rust. Know this from having share a threading machine with pipe fitters. They were nutritious for leaving their dies on the 535. It was the electricians machine.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Be careful with stainless steel dies.You don't want to use them on rigid. There will be a carbon transfer from the ridgid to the dies and from the dies to the stainless and it will cause the stainless to rust. Know this from having share a threading machine with pipe fitters. *They were nutritious* for leaving their dies on the 535. It was the electricians machine.


So they were good for you?


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

They would like to think so . (Nutorius) predictive spelling gone array .


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> They would like to think so . (Nutorius) predictive spelling gone array .


Notorious.


----------

